# ad-hoc mac-windows-pc



## pixelagony (16. Februar 2009)

servus, 

vorweg: Ich weiß das zum Thema ad-hock schon einiges im Internet steht, jedoch konne ich mein Problem nicht konkret googlen.

Also ich würde gerne ein ad-hock zwischen einem mac mit xp und einen pc mit xp aufbauen, das Problem dabei ist dass ich in den Einstellungen der netzwerkkarte von dem mac keine direkten einstellmöglichkeiten finde (beim pc kein problem) und ich deswegen das ganze nicht zum laufen bekomme. ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch nur so ne ahnung was ich da eigendlich mache.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte.


----------

